#ubuntu-design 2013-07-22
<ixxvil> anyone awae
<katie> mpt - document about sim related ui
<katie> mpt https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1FyQXYlVoGJxIVAr_2ofvZl0au1F1Xv2ek5zydr2ziaM/edit#
<mpt> ta
#ubuntu-design 2013-07-23
<mpt> katie, I think part of the reason I keep trying to tap the infographic is that it has exactly the same inset style as Dash items
<mpt> like the "Running apps" shapes or the "Friends" app
<xnox> mpt: btw. I think we will be mandating: volume up, down, and a button (which is kind of power on/off/lock button). Those three buttons are needed to run recovery mode of the phone to flash/factory reset it.
#ubuntu-design 2013-07-25
<mpt> Just posted draft design for SIM PIN settings. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#SIM_PIN
#ubuntu-design 2014-07-24
<mhall119> gventuri: coming to the hangout?
#ubuntu-design 2015-07-20
<mpt> kemmko, a three-column window I designed a few years ago: https://bug619866.bugzilla-attachments.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=183091
<kemmko> and it has a bottom edge!
<kemmko> mpt:  see above, and thanks
<kemmko> mpt:  I am not that worried about design but more about the behaviour of each panel especially if the app goes from phone/tablet to desktop environment
<mpt> kemmko, I think we’ve discussed this before … Generally panes are replaced by hierarchy. For example Mail is three-pane on a Mac, two-pane on an iPad, one-pane on an iPhone.
<mpt> Replaced by hierarchy as the screen gets smaller, I mean.
<kemmko> mpt:  here is the thing, in many cases we don not need as three panel layout
<kemmko> mpt:  at least for our convergent apps, it works just fine with the 2 panel for tablet/desktop
<mpt> kemmko, well, sure, you don’t *need* it, you could just use hierarchy regardless of screen size. But there’s a reason mail clients usually aren’t one- or even two-pane on a desktop: it’s annoying.
<mpt> Specifically it slows navigation and scanning of adjacent/new items.
<kemmko> mpt:  actually many are in a two panel mode
<mpt> kemmko, especially back in the 1990s when the standard display size was 800*600, two-pane was more common or a more prominent option. <http://www-archive.mozilla.org/mailnews/specs/threepane/images/Mail2.gif>
<mpt> (You can still configure Thunderbird to do that now, it just takes more work.)
<kemmko> mpt:  this panels are staked one on top of each other, I am talking about the ones next to each other
<mpt> kemmko, ok, so when you said two panel mode, you meant three panes in two columns? Yes, that’s still common (I use it), but three-column is increasingly common because average PC screen size+resolution is still increasing. If the screen is large enough for three columns, doing that lets you see more of a message, therefore reduces the probability that you need to scroll to read a message.
<kemmko> mpt:  I never talked about "panes" always about panels and those are columns
<mpt> kemmko, sorry, I’m not familiar with the difference between a pane and a panel :-)
<kemmko> mpt:  np
<kemmko> mpt:  at the moment I am looking into default behaviour for two panels/columns for desktop…
<kemmko> mpt:  a 3 panel/column one will come be defined at a later point, we didn't have the time to look into that so far
<mpt> ok
#ubuntu-design 2016-07-25
<mpt> JMulholland, I’ve reported bug 1606243
<ubot5> bug 1606243 in dekko (Ubuntu) "Search malfunctions after selecting a search result" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606243
<JMulholland> cheers!
